
Show HN: Free, Front-end URL shortening on your own domain - jajoosam
http://chhota.ga/
======
jajoosam
Hey HN!

Chhota is essentially a mirror for goo.gl.

Why? So that you can get URL shortening on your own domain for free, instead
of paying bit.ly $100 every month.

It is completely front end, and uses data after `#` to get the redirection url
- Because of this, I couldn't get `meta` tags working.

Check it out :)

------
jacobwylie
That's pretty cool. I must say though that your site is coming in at 3.8 mb
and a 30 second load time. The background image is way too big.

~~~
jajoosam
Oh! Just fixed that, removed the image.

Thanks :)

